# بحث عن الاعلام ...



## alhor (8 يوليو 2007)

:mus13: بحث عن الاعلام :mus13:


مفهوم الإعلام 

مهما اختلفت الأقوال ، وتباينت الآراء حول مفهوم الإعلام ، ومهما جاءت تقسيماته واتجاهاته فإنها في مجموعها تلتقي في أن الإعلام هو : 

اتصال بين طرفين بقصد .

إيصال معنى ، أو قضية أو فكرة للعلم بها ، واتخاذ موقف تجاهها " نظرية السيادة " إن المفهوم العلمي للإعلام عموما ـ اليوم ـ قد اتسع حتى شمل كل أسلوب من أساليب جمع ونقل المعلومات والأفكار ، طالما أحدث ذلك تفاعلا ومشاركة من طرف آخر مستقبل .

والإعلام " علم وفن في آن واحد " فهو علم له أسسه ومنطلقاته الفكرية ، لأنه يستند إلى مناهج البحث العلمي في إطاره النظري والتطبيقي ، وهو فن لأنه يهدف إلى التعبير عن الأفكار وتجسيدها في صور بلاغية وفنية متنوعة بحسب المواهب والقدرات الإبداعية لرجل الإعلام . 


التأثير الإعلامي ودعائمه 

نجاح الرسالة الإعلامية يتوقف على عدد من الشروط ومنها .

وضوح الرسالة الإعلامية . 

إذ أن عملية الإعلام مشاركة وتفاهم أي أنها عملية تناغم بين المرسل والمستقبل ، والتشويش أو التداخل قد تقف عائقا دون فهم الرسالة ، ومن أسباب ذلك التشويش : احتواء الرسالة على ألفاظ غير معروفة أو كانت سرعة المتحدث غير ملائمة ، أو الطباعة رديئة ، أو الصوت ضعيفا .

الظروف المحيطة بالرسالة . 

حيث تؤثر تأثيرا كبيرا على مدى تقبل الرسالة الإعلامية أو رفضها ؛ ذلك لأن نفسية المستقبل وطريقة تربيته ، ودرجة ثقافته تؤثر على كيفية استجابته لها .

القيم والمبادئ الاجتماعية. 

إذ يعتمد مدى النجاح على درجة تأثر المستقبل بالقيم السائدة في المجتمع ، واندماجه فيها . 


الإعلام من مضمونه ومن مسماه، وحروفه تنبئ بفحواه، إنه البيان والكشف والوضوح والأخبار، إنه لغة الأمم، وعنوان الدول، وبشير المناهج، ونذير المآرب، وترجمان التوجهات.. الإعلام يتحدى الجيوش الجرارة، والقوى الفتاكة، والعدد الحربية.. إنه يغزو القلوب، ويحتل الأرواح، ويصادر الأفكار، ويستولي على المشاعر.

وإن الحديث عن الإعلام وأهميته، وعن أصوله وقواعده، وعن أسباب رقيه، ومعوقات نجاحه، يحتاج إلى مجلدات كثيرة، ووقفات عديدة، ولكنني هنا اكتفي بسرد نقاط عابرة، وأفكار موجزة عن أهم الأسس أو الاعتبارات التي يجب مراعاتها للرقي بالإعلام .


من الإعلامي ؟ وما سماته ؟ 


الإعلامي هو : الواسطة بين جميع أطراف العملية الإعلامية ومحاورها ، تماما كالمعلم هو : جوهر العملية التعليمية ومنفذها ، لهذا فإن هناك العديد من السمات التي يجب أن تتحقق في العاملين في الإعلام والاتصال .


السمات


1 ـ سمات ثقافية : 

لابد للإعلامي أن يلم بين كل أطراف الثقافة ، فلا يجد نفسه يوما غير عارف بعلم من العلوم ، وهذا يعني أن يكون متسع المدارك ، حاضر الفكر ، لبق الحوار ، الأمر الذي يؤهله لنقل ثقافة الآخرين ، والتفاعل معها بما يتفق وحاجات مجتمعه ، والأخذ بما يناسب دينه ووطنه ، وهذا يخلق فيه صفة ضرورية وهي : عالمية التفكير وعالمية التوجه ، وإنسانية الرأي دون تفريط في ولائه لوطنه وأهله .

2 ـ سمات خلقية : 

وذلك بأن يكون أمينا في نقل ما هو بصدده من قضايا وأفكار ، كريم النفس ، حسن المعاشرة ، عفيف اليد واللسان ، متواضعا لا يغريه موقعه كإعلامي قد تتاح له الفرصة للقاء كبار الشخصيات للتعالي على الآخرين ، كما يجب أن يكون جديرا بالثقة ، وهذا يتأتى من احترامه للآخرين مع صدقه والتزامه بالمثل العليا التي يناضل من أجلها ، وأن يكون اجتماعيا يشارك الناس أفراحهم وآلامهم ، غيورا على دينه ، وكرامة وطنه.

3 ـ سمات شخصية : 

ليس شرطا أن يكون الإعلامي متخصصا متعمقا في كل العلوم بل يكفي أن يعرف الكثير عنها ، وأن يملك العدة الضرورية التي تعينه على أداء مهامه وفي مقدمتها : الموهبة التي يودعها الخالق  في من شاء من خلقه ،ومنها صفات مكتسبة ،وهي تلك التي يوجدها الإعلامي بطرق عدة ؛ فإذا سلمنا بأن الموهبة .. هي أساس النجاح ، فإن صقلها بالاطلاع والقراءة العلمية الواعية تزيدها رسوخا ، وتعطيها صفة الإبداع .

وأن يملك القدرة على فهم ما يقرأ ، أو يسمع أو يرى ، قادرا على تحليل ذلك ، مستبطنا للأمور بصورة واعية ونظرة نفاذة ، وأن يتمتع بقدر كبير من التوازن .

ومن المهم أن يحظى الإعلامي بصفة القبول عند الآخرين ، فلا يكون كز الخلق ، ثرثارا ، بل يجب أن ينأى بنفسه عن شخصية التوجه وأنانية المقصد ، كما يجب أن يكون عادلا منصفا مع المتحاورين ، وألا يكون مبالغا ، ويبتعد بنفسه عن المهاترات ، وأن يتحلى بالصدق مع نفسه والآخرين .

4 ـ سمات عملية : 

على رجل الإعلام أن يتحسس مشكلات مجتمعه ويتفاعل معها ، وهذا التفاعل يرتبط بأمر آخر هو قدرة الإعلامي على خلق صداقات مع الذين سيكونون مصدرا مهما لجمع المعلومات . 



​


----------



## alhor (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بحث عن الاعلام ...*



ونستطيع أن نحدد مفهوم الإعلام بأنه علم معالجة الأخبار في أطار من المنطق وتلقائية المعلومات والاتصالات البشرية لمعرفة الأعلام ، وهذا يعني أن الأعلامياء تشمل بصورة لا تحتمل التفكيك على وسائل المعالجة ووظائفها ،وعلى طرق المعالجة ووظائفها ، وعلى طرق المعالجة وحقول تطبيقها . 

ويعتبر هذا العلم علماً قديماً ويعزى إلى انتشاره وتطوره ونفوذه إلى الألآت الحاسبة الالكترونية التي نقلته نقلة شاسعةإلى مديات متعددة وإلى اتجاهات مختلفة في خدمة الأغراض السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية في حياتنا المعاصرة . 

وأنه لمن الجدير أن نسجل أن نفوذ الأعلام جاء نتيجة لازدهار الصناعات المتقدمة كالتي تتناول الفاعلية الذرية والفضاء ، وأستتباعاً لهذا كانت الطاقات الجبارة المذكرة والتي تعالج دائماً أعظم المعطيات ، وانطلاقا من وجود هذه الطاقات وجدت أحدث التطبيقات التي بدورها أحدثت بنوك المعطيات أو المسائل وبنوك المعلومات . 

ومن خلال هذه التداخلات إذ أندست الأعلامياء في كل حقول النشاط البشري ووظفت الفنون والأدب والفكر طوع بنانها ولتحدث أنتقالة كبيرة صيّرة العالم الكبير إلى قرية صغيرة ، ومن الأمكنة والأزمنة المجهولة المتباعدة إلى صور وحقائق زمكانية واضحة متقاربة، لتتحول حينها الخرافات والأساطير والأوهام إلى علوم وحقائق تاريخية واعتبارية . 

ولعل من المؤسف حقاً عدم أتفاق المراجع الأجنبية الحديثة ( حول مفهوم الأعلام الحديث ) حتى الآن على لفظة واحدة معبرة عما أصطلح على تسميته بالأعلام ، فالمصادر الفرنسية تحاول تثبيت مصطلح ( الأعلام ) لدقته وشموله وتلائمه مع التطور التكنولوجي والعلمي بينما المصادر الأمريكية وهي سباقة في هذا المجال بحكم ازدهار الصحافة وكافة الأجهزة الإعلامية في ولاياتها الشاسعة تصر على مصطلح ( وسائل الاتصال بالجماهير ) رغم عدم تطابقه الدقيق على كافة جوانب المعنى المقصود . 

وحتى هذه اللفظة باللغة العربية ليست دقيقة ووافية لأنها تعبر عن الجانب النهائي من العملية الإعلامية ، وإلا وهو إرسال المعلومات وتتغافل عن الجانب الأول المعبر عن استقبال المعلومات وبالتالي فالأعلام يعبر عن الأخبار بكسر الهمزة ، أي إيصال الخبر ونشره وأذاعته . 

أما إذا أردت أن أستقي خبراً حول موضوع ما من الموضوعات فأني أستخدم لفظة ( الاستعلام )التي تدل على استقبال الأخبار أو تليقها أو استقصائها وجلبها وتجميعها ، وهذا الجانب من الناحية المنطقية البحتة هو الشق الأول من العملية الأعلامية ، لذلك يجدر بنا لتبسيط الأمور وتوضيحها أن نبرز أن الأعلام ينقسم إلى ثلاث مراحل متباينة .

المرحلة الأولى . 

استقبال المعلومات والمعارف والأخبار وكل ما يتصل بالفكر الإنساني في تفاعله مع المجتمع المحلي والإقليمي والعالمي . 

المرحلة الثانية .

الانتقاء والاختيار والملائمة والتحوير والتشكيل أي تحويل المادة الإعلامية الخام إلى مادة للاستهلاك من جمهور القراء .

المرحلة الثالثة .

إرسال المعلومات ، أي إيصال المعلومات والأخبار إلى كافة قطاعات المجتمع المحلي ثم إلى المحيط القومي والمجال الدولي . 

وهذا الجانب بحكم بروزه إلى النور تسبب في إسدال الظلام على الجانبين الأوليين مع أنه يعتبر الجانب الإنتاجي ، فالمادة الإعلامية الخام يتم تجهيزها وتكريرها وتشكيلها وتنتظر توزيعها على السوق سواء كان داخلياً أو خارجياً وأحياناً ما تكون البضاعة الإعلامية مهيأة للاستهلاك المحلي وغير قابلة للاستهلاك الخارجي بحكم أنها تشد اهتمام المجتمع المحلي الضيق .

وعملية رواية الخبر تختلف من دولة إلى دولة ومن منطقة إلى أخرى وتتعرض للتحوير والتشكيل وأحياناً للتشويه المتعمد أو التزييف المغرض .

وفي هذه الحالة يتوقف الجهد الإعلامي الموضوعي ليبدأ الجهد الدعائي الذي يمارس عملية غسل الدماغ أو ترويج أفكار وآراء معينة بطرق غير علمية وغير موضوعية وبأساليب غير أخلاقية وغير قانونية .
يقول ( فرناند تيرو) في مقدمة كتابه عن أصل مصطلح الأعلام : أن الفيلسوف ( هيجل ) أرجع هذا الأصل إلى (( الحاجة الماسة إلى القول والتعبير عن الرأي )) .

وقد عبر الكتاب والإعلاميون عن هذه الحاجة بمصطلح متنوع ومتموج غير ثابت الشكل . 

ولذلك تأكدت ضرورة أيجاد مصطلح عام يعبر في نفس الوقت عن هذه الحاجة ، إلى التعبير عن الرأي وعن الوسائل الصالحة لإشباع هذه الحاجة . 



​


----------



## alhor (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بحث عن الاعلام ...*



ما يزال تعبير الإعلام في لغتنا العربية يحتاج إلى تحديد، فرغم شيوع كلمة الإعلام في ثقافتنا العربية، ورغم الدراسات الإعلامية الحديثة في الوطن العربي وغيره، فإن اصطلاح الإعلام أحيانا يتسع ليشمل مفهوم الاتصال، ويضيق أحيانا فيقتصر على وسائل الإعلام وحدها.

فنجد أن مفهوم الإعلام في اللغة بأنه مصدر أعلم وأعلمت كأذنبت، ويقال: استعلم لي خبر فلان، وأعلمنيه حتى أعلمه، واستعلمني الخبر فأعلمته إياه، وأعلم الفارس، جعل لنفسه علامة الشجعان، وأعلم الفرس أي عاق عليه صوفا أحمر أو أبيض في الحرب، وأعلم نفسه وسمها بسيماء الحرب.

وتعدد المعاجم المختلفة من مادة "علم" ومشتقاتها، فهي في كثير من استعمالاتها تعني العلم الذي هو ضد الجهل، وتعني الإخبار أو الإنباء بشيء، وهي مفاهيم لا تبتعد كثيرا عن المعنى الاصطلاحي للإعلام، فهناك عدة مصطلحات مختلفة للإعلام، فنعني بالإعلام اصطلاحاً.

أنه بث رسائل واقعية أو خيالية موحدة على أعداد كبيرة من الناس يختلفون فيما بينهم من النواحي الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية.. 

فالإعلام يعتبر جملة من المعلومات، التي تعمل على مساعدة المستقبلين ـ الأفراد أو الجماعات ـ من خلال الاتصال والتفاعل الذي يتم بينهم، ويمكن القول إن الإعلام يقصد بالمعلومات والأخبار أي مضمون يعمل على تنوير المستقبلين ورفع الغشاوة عن أعينهم، ومساعدتهم على صناعة القرار المناسب.

ونرى أن مكونات عملية الإعلام تتفاعل وتكون في صورة تغييرات مستمرة خلال فترة من الزمن، فالتفاعل يتم بين فردين، ويسمى الاتصال هنا بالاتصال الشخصي، كما يتم بين أفراد وجماعات متفرقة، ويسمى اتصالاً جمعياً، فالمرسل لا يستطيع أن يتفاعل مع أفراده وجها لوجه.. فالإعلام هو "جانب من عملية الاتصال التي يتفاعل بمقتضاها متلقي ومرسل الرسالة في مضامين اجتماعية معينة، أو معنى مجرد، أو واقع معين.. 

فالاتصال يقوم على المشاركة في المعلومات والصور الذهنية والآراء. 

والتأثير في سلوك المستقبل هو هدف عملية الإعلام، فالرسالة الإعلامية التي لا تحظى باستجابة المستقبل لا يمكن أن تعتبر اتصالات.

فقد تلجأ العملية الإعلامية بطرقها ووسائلها للوصول إلى عقول الناس، فالمهم أن تكون عاملا مؤثرا على الفرد في المجتمع .

فهنا جاء مفهوم الإعلام العام ليختلف عن قول الآخرين: إن الإعلام هو الإخبار بالحقائق والمعلومات الصادقة من أجل اتخاذ موقف صحيح، فهذا القول ـ أيضا ـ تصور لما يجب أن يكون عليه الإعلام، وليس تعريفا لحقيقته.

فهو قد يقوم على تزويد الناس بأكبر قدر من المعلومات الصحيحة والحقائق الواضحة، فبذلك يعتمد على نشر الحقائق والأخبار والمعلومات الصادقة، التي تنساب إلى عقول الناس، وحينئذ يخاطب العقول لا الغرائز.

وقد يقوم على تزويد الناس بأكبر قدر من الأكاذيب، وقد ينشر الأخبار والمعلومات الكاذبة أو التي تثير الغرائز، فتحط من مستوى الناس، وحينئذ يتجهون إلى غرائزهم لا إلى عقولهم ليكون، كل نقل للمعلومات والمعارف والثقافات الفكرية والسلوكية، بطريقة معينة، خلال أدوات ووسائل الإعلام والنشر، الظاهرة والمعنوية، ذات الشخصية الحقيقية، أو الاعتبارية، بقصد التأثير، سواء عبّر موضوعيا أو لم يعبر، وسواء كان التعبير لعقلية الجماهير أو لغرائزهم.

وهذا ما يجري الآن في كافة البلاد من خلال جميع وسائلها الإعلامية المختلفة، فالتعريف العلمي للإعلام يجب أن يشمل النوعين حتى يضم الإعلام الصادق والإعلام الكاذب.

أن الإعلام نشاط مستقل في المجتمع له أهدافه ووسائله ووظائفه المتميزة، وأجهزته على المستويات الوطنية والدولية والعالمية. 

ومما يجدر بنا أن نذكره أن الإعلام لا يقتصر فقط على الوسائل المتخصصة أو العامة،  بل إنه يستخدم جميع وسائل وأجهزة الإعلام المتخصصة والعامة في المجتمع في تحقيق أهدافه.

فالإعلام هو عملية الاتصال التي تشمل جميع أنشطة الإعلام في المجتمع ، وتؤدي جميع وظائفه المثلى، الإخبارية والإرشادية والترويجية على المستوى الوطني والدولي والعالمي، وتلتزم في كل أهدافها ووسائلها، وفيما يصدر عنها من رسائل ومواد إعلامية وثقافية وترويجية، وتعتمد على الإعلاميين الملتزمين قولا وعملا، وتستخدم جميع وسائل وأجهزة الإعلام المتخصصة والعامة"

فهو ليس مجرد بعض دروس تلقى من خلال أجهزة الإعلام، ولا تلك المسلسلات التاريخية التي تعرض ضمن برامج الإذاعات أو التلفزيونات ، وإنما الإعلام هو كل ما يصدر عن وسائل وأجهزة الإعلام في المجتمع ،من مواد ورسائل وأخبار وحقائق وندوات وبرامج موجهة، اقتصادية واجتماعية وسياسية وثقافية وترويحية وغيرها.

فالإعلام هو أسلوب عصرنا الحديث لتبليغ رسالة ما، فالتبشير إعلام بالخير، والإعلام إعلام بالخطر، والإعلام إعلام للناس بالحق الذي ينبغي أن يلتزموا به، وإعلام بالباطل الذي عليهم أن يبتعدوا عنه.

فالإعلام الدينى. "بيان الحق وتزيينه للناس بكل الطرق والأساليب والوسائل العلمية المشروعة، مع كشف وجوه الباطل وتقبيحه بالطرق المشروعة بقصد جلب العقول إلى الحق، وإشراك الناس في خير الإيمان وهديه، وإبعادهم عن الباطل ". 

والإعلام الدينى قبل كل شيء أداة الدعوة لبلوغ هدفها، فهو إعلام ذو مبادئ أخلاقية وأحكام سلوكية مستمدة من الدين ، وهو إعلام واضح صريح عفيف الأسلوب، نظيف الوسيلة، شريف القصد، عنوانه الصدق، وشعاره الصراحة، وغايته الحق، لا يضل ولا يضلل، بل يهدي إلى الحق، ولا يعلن إلا ما يبطن، ولا يتبع الأساليب الملتوية ولا سبل التغرير والخداع.


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بحث عن الاعلام ...*

ميرسى يا الحر على هذا الموضوع وأعتقد أن من أهم فوائد الاعلام هو أنه جعل العالم كله وكأنه قريه صغيره   وأنه قد لغى الحدود وقرب المسافات فأصبح من السهل معرفة أخبار  أى مكان بسهوله مهما كان بعيد ....شكرا" وربنا معاك .


----------



## alhor (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بحث عن الاعلام ...*


شكرا يا دونا على المشاركة 

والاضافة 

والدعاء الجميل

:16_14_21:  لكى :16_14_21:

تحياتى

​


----------



## قلم حر (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بحث عن الاعلام ...*

شكرا للموضوع ......ربنا يبعد عنا التخلف الاٍعلامي ......زهقنا منه !


----------



## alhor (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بحث عن الاعلام ...*


اشكرك ياقلم حر على المشاركة 

آمين 

تحياتى


​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بحث عن الاعلام ...*

ميرسي على البحث دة ياالحر 
و في رأيي الخاص اوبرا وينفري من افضل الاعلاميين الذين عرفهم العالم ان لم تكن افضلهم 
وعندما ذكرت سمات الاعلامى تذكرت الاعلاميين العرب وبالفعل خجلت فقليل جدا منهم من توجد به هذه السمات فعلا
ربنا يباركك ياالحر ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## alhor (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: بحث عن الاعلام ...*



شكرا لك على المشاركة والاضافة 

نتمنى نرى السمات المذكورة فى البحث متحلين بها إعلامينا 

:16_14_21: لك يانونو





تحياتى






​


----------

